# FL P.E. Numbers



## DrFranz (Jun 28, 2006)

Anyone got their FL PE number?

I keep hitting the damn site and nothing yet... are they really going to take other 10 to 12 weeks to give the darn thing? anyone knows?

:brick:


----------



## NSEARCH (Jun 28, 2006)

From what I've seen it will probably be around a month after from receiving our results before we get issued a number. Then close to another month before getting our certificates. :brick: :dunno: I keep downloading the spreadsheet from the Board's website and only check it if the file size has increased :true: I think it'll be on that spreadsheet before it makes it into the computer database.


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 28, 2006)

Can someone please explain the difficulty in taking all the pass results from ELSES, putting everyone's name in alphabetical order and issuing numbers?

Could the process be anymore simple?


----------



## DrFranz (Jun 28, 2006)

it's as simple as it gets... but our board gets paid to scratch themselves...

they have been on PE # 64576 for ever, and it seems that they are only updating the PE's that are getting their FL PE by endorsement...

I would volunteer to arrange all the passing scores in alphabetical order (one click in word or excel) so that they can put the numbers right next to them, if that's too difficult for them to do... TX already have everything and they're a lot more than FL... :brick:


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 28, 2006)

maybe one of the forms from NCEES' had a dimpled chad in it?


----------



## cdhanners (Jun 28, 2006)

Good one Road Guy!!


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 29, 2006)

Anyone have a contact with the State of Florida regarding our P.E. #'s? We need to axe them what the deal is. :fool:


----------



## heidenAR (Jun 30, 2006)

To new FL PE's

Just received an email from FBPE and it stated the following:

"The grades should be posted to the web site within 10 days and the numbers

assigned and mailed within 2 weeks of the posting"

Hope this helps ease the pain


----------



## DrFranz (Jun 30, 2006)

Just spoke with them, they can give you information on your number and license status if you email them to [email protected] or [email protected] so feel free to email away ;guns;


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 30, 2006)

I shot them an email, let's see what they say.


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 30, 2006)

Nope, was just given the "we did not receive anything from ELSES yet so wait another 6-8 weeks" line. :tone:


----------



## DrFranz (Jun 30, 2006)

> To new FL PE's
> Just received an email from FBPE and it stated the following:
> 
> "The grades should be posted to the web site within 10 days and the numbers
> ...


Just got my email saying 80 to 20 weeks... so if I get the darn number before 2008 I'll be happy... where did you get the "within 10 days"? :suicide:


----------



## DrFranz (Jul 5, 2006)

hey FL, c'mon!!! it's been almost three months!!! is it that difficult to count?? how do they expect us to pass the exam when the board cannot even count and assign numbers to the already passed and graded candidates?

:wtf:


----------



## DrFranz (Jul 12, 2006)

anyone got any news on when are we going to get our f**g numbers?


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 12, 2006)

They are in today, check it out.

Where do I order a seal now?


----------



## NSEARCH (Jul 13, 2006)

64617 - YEAH BABY!!!!!!!!!! :congrats: :wav


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 13, 2006)

but here is the :kick:

"Ratification on 7/21 and then it will be about 4 weeks when you get your license"


----------



## jgold (Jul 13, 2006)

How do i find my PE number? I downloaded the directory from FBPE and i didn't see any new ones, and i looked on the myflorida website and can't find anything there!


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 13, 2006)

Click here


----------



## NSEARCH (Jul 13, 2006)

> but here is the :kick:
> "Ratification on 7/21 and then it will be about 4 weeks when you get your license"


Please explain :dunno:


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 13, 2006)

I emailed the State and that was the response. Our #'s are to be ratified next Friday (whatever that means) then the State will mail our License out a month later.


----------



## jgold (Jul 13, 2006)

All it says is "Exam Eligible"! Under the exam it definitely says i passed! Why don't I have a number?


----------



## jgold (Jul 13, 2006)

i emailed the state and they replied to check back in four weeks.


----------



## NSEARCH (Jul 13, 2006)

jgold - do a search for a licensee "by name" and you'll find your number. You're just searching for the "exam results".....it won't give the number in that search.

So ANOTHER month before we get our certificates huh? :kick:


----------



## DrFranz (Jul 13, 2006)

Yeah baby, I finally got a number... they don't seem to be in any particular order... (either alphabetical or any other kind)...

I am guessing we can't order a stamp before our numbers are ratified (just in case they change them??) we never know... it's Florida.... but I am just dying to order a stamp... :mail:


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 13, 2006)

"Dying"? I am losing money. :brick: ld timer:


----------



## DrFranz (Jul 13, 2006)

Me too!!!

anyhow, I will order my seal today. I don't think the bastards will change the numbers... it took them for ever to get them posted, I don't think they'll go thru al the trouble to re-do it, since we know they're pretty lazy.

I have already sent my secretary to the city to get my occupational licence w/ a copy of the number....


----------



## DrFranz (Jul 13, 2006)

> "Dying"? I am losing money.


are you opening your own thing too? or you'll ldo that on the side and keep a full time job?


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 13, 2006)

What is the deal with the occupational license? Is it really needed?


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 13, 2006)

> > "Dying"?  I am losing money.
> 
> 
> are you opening your own thing too? or you'll ldo that on the side and keep a full time job?


I am losing my side work.


----------



## DrFranz (Jul 13, 2006)

yup. it's the pink sleep that all engineers put together with their wall certificate... do you remember seeing it?


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 13, 2006)

But if I am working at a Firm yet doing side work, do I need the occupational license for the side work?


----------



## DrFranz (Jul 13, 2006)

> > > "Dying"?? I am losing money.
> >
> >
> > are you opening your own thing too? or you'll ldo that on the side and keep a full time job?
> ...


hahahaha me too!!

and that's why I need the ocupational licence... I don't care about the wall certificate... only the stamp and the occupational licence, since I finally have the number!! :beerchug


----------



## DrFranz (Jul 13, 2006)

you don't need multiple occupational licences, only one and that works for all the jobs you can have


----------



## DrFranz (Jul 13, 2006)

did you realize that there are only 211 new engineers??

last one was 64595 and the new last one is 64806... if we are increasing at a rate this low, we should demand higher rates!!! like a minimum wage of 100k/yr... (I bet they'll like that in my office...)


----------



## NSEARCH (Jul 13, 2006)

If you're doing business as Dr. Franz, P.E. you don't need an occupational license.


----------



## jgold (Jul 13, 2006)

No matter where i look, my number is still not showing. i am getting nervous. is anyone else in Florida not finding their number?

Mine still says "Work in Progress" under discipline.


----------



## NSEARCH (Jul 13, 2006)

Jgold......go to this LINK click on "search by name" and then click on "search" on the lower righthand corner. In the next page add your first and last name and hit search.....do not fill out any other information. If your number does not come up after that then you probably need to contact the FB. PM me your full name.

I just got this email from Brian Lynch at the FB, he's responding to an email that I sent him on June 25th :whatever:

License numbers are now assigned. You can to www.myfloridalicense.com and find your status. Print out this information as a verification of status and you may begin work. You will be receiving your licensure documents in the mail in the next 2-4 weeks. Thank you.

Brian Lynch

FBPE

:tone:


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 13, 2006)

Dr. Franz, I am actually near that rate you quoted. Go out there and demand it, you deserve it!


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 13, 2006)

Our license also Expires: 02/28/2007, :wtf:


----------



## DrFranz (Jul 13, 2006)

> Our license also Expires: 02/28/2007, :wtf:


yeah!! that's the first thing I saw... :wtf: ???

I remember reading somewhere that we don't need to renew until after 4 years if we just passed the PE and every 2 yrs thereafter...


----------



## DrFranz (Jul 13, 2006)

> Dr. Franz, I am actually near that rate you quoted. Go out there and demand it, you deserved it!


nice!!

I am not nearly 100,000 per year, but the vp's here are at 130's more or less (with some 35 yrs of experience)... so I didn't think it was that bad... specially since EI right out of school are getting 35,000 /yr...

do you work for a big company??


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 13, 2006)

$35K out of school? I made $38K right out of school in 2001, that was in Central Florida.

There are about 6 P.E.'s at the new firm I am going to. About 30-40 employees total.


----------



## Timber (Jul 13, 2006)

It's hard to imagine only 211 new P.E.'s this go around wihtin the state of Florida. I guess we will be in high demand this year! Congratulations to all of those who made it through the weeds. No more shining shoes for a living.


----------



## DrFranz (Jul 13, 2006)

> $35K out of school? I made $38K right out of school in 2001, that was in Central Florida.
> There are about 6 P.E.'s at the new firm I am going to. About 30-40 employees total.


nice... what kind of work do you do?

are you looking to hire more people??

(just in case hehehe)

w/ regards to the occupational license, your company will take care of that for you.


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 14, 2006)

Occupational license question was more for side work.

The new firm has a focus on residential and commercial land development. Not sure if they are hiring yet, I will keep the board posted.


----------



## DrFranz (Jul 14, 2006)

neat, Thanks!


----------

